# Fog Machine Help Please!!



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

#1 Today, 01:39 PM 
Kenpilot Kenpilot is online now 
The Great Pumpkin Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: Atlanta,GA Originally from Albany,NY
Posts: 374 


Fog machine Help Please!! permalink 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Both of my VEI 950 Fog machines won't work!! Please help if you have any ideas!

Fog Machine 1: Turns on, Heater is working as I can feel the machine get hot, Sounds like the pump is working as well since I hear it kick on and it sounds like its fogging but nothing comes out! I hit the Manual button as well and it "kicks" on but again nothing comes out. Any idease? Clogged line maybe and if so, how do i fix it? Its only the 3rd time Ive used it and cleaned it each time I put it away. 

Fog Machine 2: Turns on but thats about it. Unit doesnt feel like its heating up and no pump sounds at all. Only the second time Ive used this one. 

I checked the fuses on both and they are fine. Which I figured since they both turn on. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Take apart*

The second unit will be harder to diagnose. Could be a failed heater unit. Could be a broken wire. Could be a fuse.

Lets try the first one. First remove the the cover. Then disconnect the copper pipe from the heater and the pump. These are usually the same kind of connectors you find on piping for an ice maker. With the tube removed, you may want to reattach the pipe to the pump put orient it so the other end points away from the unit. Get a bottle to catch the fluid. The volume is not that high so you won't waste much fluid. Now connect the unit and let it heat up. Then once it is ready go ahead and push the manual button. If you see a steady squirt gun like stream, then the heater is clogged. If you don't then the pump is clogged. After this it is a matter how mechanical you are. If the heater is clogged you need to look for a post by otaku. He describes how to clean a heater. Problem is you may not have the time at this point. I am busy setting up for halloween. I will check back in two hours.


----------



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

Ok, did what u said and nothing is coming out of the pump, so im assuming pump is clogged. How do i "unplug it? Im pretty mechanical. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

Well since I figured there must be some sort of Electrical problem with the second fogger and I narrowed down the problem with the first fogger being with a clogged pump, I went ahead and took the pump from the second fogger and put it in the first one and it worked like a charm! So now my question is, How do I clean out and unplug the pump for my VEI- 950 and where should I start with diagnosing and fixing my electrical problem with the second fogger? Thanks!!


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Good diagnostic work*

Sorry I got tight on time. So could not respond until after the Tots.

As far as talking the pump apart? Depends on the pump. I have Chauvet fogger, so my pump may be different.Cam you post a picture of the pump? That will help.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Remember, fog juice is sticky by nature. Most of need to remind ourselves ( knew I needed to do somthing still) To rinse out the unit. I am betting that it's old juice thats clogged the line. If you havn't fixed it yet and it's still out, start with denatured alcohol and flush it well. I had to hook up a extra line to mine last year and plug it back in, let the pump run untill it was running smooth. big pain!! but it's still woring great.


----------

